# spaying info recovery time pain ect wanted please



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

hey all yet another question.lol thank god you this forum is all i can say,


come april time hollie will be old enough to be spayed, can those who have experianced this fill me in on whats invilved after care ect please,how it all works as im new to Bitches i have no idea at all.

anything i find out is a bonus xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Our cleo got spayed in November by the keyhole method, supposed to be less invasive and better recovery time - although more expensive, lol,

Cleo spent 2 days in her crate, coming out for meals and toilet time on her own, mainly just coz I didnt want the other clumsy boogers to bump into her.

After a couple of days, we stopped putting her in the crate and she was fine. I took her stitches out myself after a week and she started going out for little 10 min potter in the woods over the road. I think it took about a month algtogether before she was back up to doing her normal walks etc.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Most of mine have been fine by the next day but as Ceesrott has already said, its about trying to keep them quiet and calm afterwards that's the hardest part.

I'm very cautious about mine jumping up, knocking into things, etc. until they've healed internally.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

After 48 hours you wouldn't of known Lilly had had an operation - we spent 10 days trying to keep her calm 

She went into the vets in the morning - I picked her up at about 4pm - they gave her a long acting pain killer before she left the vets.
She was sleepy and very quiet for 48 hours and then she was back to her usual bouncy self.
She was restricted to short gentle lead walks for 10 days which she wasn't to happy about and we had to stop her playing to enthusiastically with our other dog.
We went back to the vets 7 days after the op for a check up and that was it.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Fleur said:


> After 48 hours you wouldn't of known Lilly had had an operation - we spent 10 days trying to keep her calm
> 
> I know the feeling!!


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the coments i feel sick at the thaught of her being ill  im a squemish 1 at the best of times,i really will spend the whold day int ears untill i get the call to collect her .im a prat i know.how old were they when they got done and did they have a season first,as our vet said they would like to do her b4 she comes into season ?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly was done at 6 months - she's toy breed size - I know a lot of people prefer to wait for bigger dogs so they have a chance to finish growing.
A small/medium breed 3 months after the 1st season and a large breed around 18 month/2 years old.

I was happy to get Lilly spayed before her 1st season - it's really down to personal choice.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

claireandandy said:


> thanks for the coments i feel sick at the thaught of her being ill  im a squemish 1 at the best of times,i really will spend the whold day int ears untill i get the call to collect her .im a prat i know.how old were they when they got done and did they have a season first,as our vet said they would like to do her b4 she comes into season ?


Now you see, I read that and thought, no, you have the wrong idea, lol! Your dog wont be 'ill' as such, just recovering from surgery 

The ages of my bitches when spayed -

Darla - around 18 months old I think
Maddie - just turned 2
Cleo - 9

so obviouslt they'd all had multiple seasons. I dont believe in spaying before full maturity has a chance to kick in, my personal thoughts


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had several bitches spayed, also been involved in a great many. 
All vets vary with their advice - but you will take her in in the morning and have her home again in the afternoon. She will be sore that evening and might want encouraging outside to relieve herself.
Next day varies from dog to dog but most will be a bit stiff and sore for a couple of days. I just let them do what they want at this stage. If they want to lay around that is fine and if they want a short walk that is fine too.
After about 3 days you will not notice anything wrong and will have to limit running and jumping but I have always exercised mine a bit if they are comfortable with it.
Once the stitches are out I treat them completely normally. Mine do hard road work so I asked the vet's advice about that when Candy was spayed and he said as soon as the stitches were out she could exercise normally. I felt it was too much though so kept her a bit limited for a couple more weeks ie she only walked half a mile at a time instead of fast work for a couple of miles.
For normal walks I have always had them back to normal after a week though.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

see hollie is a labrador, with me now knowing pro's and cons about soaying b4/after a season i havnt got a clue,
im simply going off my vets advice to have her done b4 a season? surley they wouldnt advise spaying b4 her season if it will affect her long term health ? what are the pro's and cons please 

Claire x


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i got my lab spayed 3 months after her first season and she was 13 months old 
some would say i did it too soon but i just went with what i felt best and got it out the way since i was worried like you! 

its really down to your own personal choice and opinion but i would definatly at least let her have one season first then get her done 3 months after it, give her the chance to mature a bit. 

also the recovery is very quick 2 days after it was done she was trying to run around like a loony, was a nightmare trying to keep her still lol, there was no real aftercare, just trying to make sure she didnt lick her stitches and stop them running about is the hard part!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi!

I had my Cavalier Ruby spayed at about 11 months old (3 months after her 1st season) 

When i brought her home she was very sleepy and didn't want to move at all, i was advised to keep her calm for the next 2 weeks! No jumping on the sofa, no playing with other dogs and i was told that i shouldn't walk her for at least 10 days.
The day after her operation she was back to her normal self and it was really hard keeping her calm as she was only a puppy and i also had a 6 month old puppy that she obviously wanted to play with! I had her crated in the front room and she was let out for food and toilet brakes and for regular short breaks throughout the day!
i took her back tho the vets about 10-14 days later and she had her stitches out and she had healed perfectly (apart from a little bubble of skin where the stitch had been but this is normal and it went down within a week)

Before i got Ruby spayed she was a right fussy eater and she would probably only ever eat half of her recommended daily amount and sometimes wouldn't even bother to eat that! It didn't matter to her whether it was meat or biscuits she just wouldn't eat.
When i took her for a pre-op check up the vet said that she would probably get a better appetite after being spayed which i didn't believe at all until 2 weeks after her op when she started eating every meal! 8months later she is still eating every meal and only leaves biscuits when she is genuinely full.

If anyone has a fussy eater or a dog that refuses to eat i would consider getting them spayed, because it has made Ruby a much happier healthier dog and me a very relieved and happy owner!

Hope this helps


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

claireandandy said:


> hey all yet another question.lol thank god you this forum is all i can say,
> 
> come april time hollie will be old enough to be spayed, can those who have experianced this fill me in on whats invilved after care ect please,how it all works as im new to Bitches i have no idea at all.
> 
> anything i find out is a bonus xx


Just did this on another thread for recovery from neutering its exactly the same, so have copy and pasted what I did being lazy

I know he cant have any food after 8pm the night befor but i for got to ask about water when can he have his last bit of water ?

how long is it before you can pick them up from the vets only had a cat done and she was ready to come home within a couple of hours

At my vets these are always allowed water down until they leave the house for the vets in the morning. It may be an idea to double check though with your vet just in case. My vets operating schedule may be different to yours, mine do a morning surgery and then operate Im pretty sure, but if yours operate first thing, then they may want you to withold water sooner then mine.

The vets usually phone you to say when you can pick up or tell you to ring at a certain time. Its usually late afternoon/early evening you bring them home depending on what time they actually operate and how quick he recovers. They usually keep them until they are pretty awake and probably 
until he has peed first.

Vets usually give a pain killing injection and mine usually send them home with
a day or twos pain killers too, and sometimes Ive even had covering anti biotics after surgery too.

He may be sleepy and and a bit wobbley still, some will eat, some wont, either, dont worry too much. You usually give a light resting diet the first night
chicken/fish/scrambled egg and rice. He will need to drink to flush anaesthetic and drugs through, but dont let him gulp tons of water first off when he gets home, too much too quick can make them vomit sometimes little and often is best.

Just keep him quiet the first night and sleep the rest of the aneasthetic off if he needs too, offer wtrer little and often, and a light meal thats all you really need to do. Usually by the next day they are much better. Other thing of course is to watch that he doesnt lick or nibble or worry at the suture line.
You need to check it every day too, to make sure there is no excessive swelling, discharge, or redenning of the area or pulled or missing stitches. Stitches are usually out in about 10/12 days.

Other thing I should have said is try to stop wild running around and jumping as it will pull and put a strain on the stitches. Walks are usually short and on lead until the stiches are out too.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My lola is getting spade on 1st march she will be 10 months old 
She had her 1st season at 6 months and vet said that we had to wait 12 weeks after season ends to have her spade


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the info guys and girls 

just 1 Q tho
why is a vet happy to spay b4 a season if its best to let them havea season first ? x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

claireandandy said:


> thanks for the info guys and girls
> 
> just 1 Q tho
> why is a vet happy to spay b4 a season if its best to let them havea season first ? x


from the little I know Vets seem to be divided on this - some think it's best before and some after.

Like anything in life I don't think there is a definate this is right or this is wrong - it's a case of weighing up the pros and cons and making a decision that suits you and your girl best.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

just 1 Q tho
why is a vet happy to spay b4 a season if its best to let them havea season first ? x



I Just think it depends on the vet! Some vets like to do it before their first season because they say that it can reduce the risks of them developing some cancers when they are older, but other vets like them to get spayed after their 1st season.
x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

claireandandy said:


> thanks for the info guys and girls
> 
> just 1 Q tho
> why is a vet happy to spay b4 a season if its best to let them havea season first ? x


A lot of vets and even rescue societies advocate spaying very early before a season or under 6mths in a lot of instances. Spaying a pup too young can have implications both physically and behaviour wise. Usually its best for a pup to mature more both sexually of mentally, its something I have personally always done too. At absolute minimum after a first season preferably after two and not before a year is something I have always done.

The reason you wait too until 12 weeks after a season, is that although the external physical signs might have ceased, there is still a lot of changes still occuring both hormonally and internally. Hormones dont return to an even level for around 12 weeks they are still elevated and changes are going on, Internally physically things havent returned, and this can increase the risk of bleeding out in surgery. So all round better to wait.

Spellweaver actually has put up an excellent link which will explain it all on another current thread on Neutering so here is the link which explains things in dept.

Stan Rawlinson explains the dangers of Spaying and Castration (Neutering) young Dogs


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

claireandandy said:


> see hollie is a labrador, with me now knowing pro's and cons about soaying b4/after a season i havnt got a clue,
> im simply going off my vets advice to have her done b4 a season? surley they wouldnt advise spaying b4 her season if it will affect her long term health ? what are the pro's and cons please
> 
> Claire x


Hi Claire,

Here's a link to a good review of the various scientific studies regarding neutering that may help you make your mind up. It is quite lengthly but there is a conclusion at the bottom if you want to go straight to that.

Benefits & Risks of Neutering » Skeptvet.com

As far as recovery is concerned, she probably won't want to do much for the first few days, my bitch spent 3 days mostly asleep in her crate but after that she was back to normal so we just had to make sure she wasn't jumping around! After the first 3 days she just had on lead walks for at least 10 days. Even after the stitches come out they can still have some internal healing to do so our girl didn't resume her normal exercise for about 2/2.5 weeks.

Hope this helps


----------

